# lipo info please



## msave (Nov 1, 2008)

Did anybody ever hear of this place,or order from it? They got some killer deals on chargers,balancers,and lipo's, but I don't want junk!! Some of their prices seem to good to be true, like this one:





http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=8357


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

msave said:


> Did anybody ever hear of this place,or order from it? They got some killer deals on chargers,balancers,and lipo's, but I don't want junk!! Some of their prices seem to good to be true, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never herd of them, and for that type of battery at only $28 that does seam to good to be true I woulndn't buy from them just because I have never herd or seen that type of battery before, and same with the website:drunk: I would Stay with www.towerhobbies.com and www.amainhobbies.com :thumbsup: They have some good deals now and then:woohoo: But if you live near a hobby shop it woulden't be a bad Idea to support them:thumbsup: Hope this helps:wave:


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

I started to look at the website after I posted above And it looks like junk:drunk:Never seen or herd of anything pluss it seams to be an international company. I would stick with things you have herd good things about like orion, checkpoint, duratrax came out with a new charger the onyx, novak goood esc's and motors, ect...:thumbsup:


----------



## msave (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, the more I looked at it, I had the same feeling. I have an Ice charger, 2 Team orion 3200 race spec lipo's, and usually buy all my parts from my lhs, but sometimes the deals for bigger items, like chargers, and lipos seem to be on the web. But I too, like to stick to name brands, I just wanted to see if anyone had any dealings with this place. It does look international, and probably crap!!!!!!! Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

your welcome, on the home page they have a chines girl holding a charger plus theres phone numbers are for several different countries:thumbsup: 
Good luck shoping:wave: P.S- if your looking for a good lipo reedy came out with a new lipo if you havent herd, 5000mah 35c 7.4v seams good tower hobbies price $109.00, comes out late dec. Here it is- http://67.199.85.166/main/productdetails.php?text=709


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

from what i hear those r good batts just like the yeah racing packs everybody had good luck with them


----------



## BoneSpec (Dec 2, 2007)

"Hobbycity.com is the official and e-commerce website of United Hobbies International, a hobby store located in Shatin, Hong Kong. Here you can find thousands of hobby related items. On this website you can browse trough their entire catalogue. Each one of the items listed here displays pictures, main features, and price, and they are all available to purchase online with any major credit card as well as Paypal and Western Union. All their latest offers and deals are listed here but in order to receive them right into your inbox, you can subscribe to their free email newsletter. In addition to this, here you can access to all the latest hobby related news and to products reviews done by other users. Shipping is available to almost any destination, though shipping fees may change. Finally, in case have any inquiry or you need further assistance, you can contact their support team either by email, phone, or live chat."


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

I still feal like its to good to be true


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

It looks to me klike they are aiming for the airplane and helicopter crowd after looking at the brands and teh speedos.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I've ordered once from them, it went well. I've heard of many other doing it too.

Add up the shipping and items and see how much money you can save. If it's an electronic item and not too heavy and you don't mind chinese stuff and no waranty then it's cool.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Lots of guys running Electric 1/8th scales that post on RCTech have bought batteries from this company. The electric 1/8ths put huge loads on the batteries and they have held up well unless obviously abused (like over discharged).

There's a thread on RCTech about the 4000 hardcase LiPo. Some people have already tried them and been satisfied.

It looks like they are inexpensive simply because you don't have to pay distributor, wholesaler, and retailer markups.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

My 2 cents: stay with the brands that have had the best feedback for the longest time (Orion, Trakpower, SMC, Checkpoint, Reedy, ProMatch). Even junk products will have a handfull of people saying that they're the best thing since sliced bread. I've been in the hobby for a LONG time and one thing I learned from early on, don't ever skimp on your electronics. A lesser priced product from a reputable company is still better than the "best" product from a "Wong Dong" company. It's better to wait until you can afford the proven good stuff than to settle for something just because it was cheap:thumbsup:.


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

but you got to think that 99.5 of all of are rc stuff comes from hong kong or over seas r cars batts speedos almost everything


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

No doubt about it. But my opinion still stands. I'll relate it to my job (carpenter). Most tool companies products that use to be made in the U.S. are now manufactured, assembled, or both in Taiwan, China, etc. Many other guys in the trade gripe about it all day, but in the end, most of these tools are still just as high quality as they always were. I tell guys that there's a reason one cordless drill is $50 and another is $250. I feel the same is true regarding anything r.c. related as well. Knock off companies that sell what appears to be a similar product for 1/4 or 1/5 the price, come on. When one of these products takes a dump on someone and they decide to take it apart and check out the quality of assembly, soldering joints, etc. you'll probably see why some lipos can sell for $25 while the average "high quality" ones are going for $100 and up. If you're on a tight budget and insist on having a lipo, go for it. But most of us know that r.c. isn't exactly a "budget" hobby (especially if you race). Cut corners now and you'll likely pay for it later. Just trying to help, not upset anyone.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Eric I have the new reedy 5000 35c 7.4v lipo on order or back order from craft world,:thumbsup: Ill let you try it out when I get it. Should be a great battery:wave: If its as good as they say it is then we will be dominating the track this summer in the slash class:woohoo::woohoo::roll:


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

You stick with me dude, and you'll be kicking all their butts in Slash. The last Slash race I ran, I lapped the entire field. I'll get with you on some setup tips because mine handles SWEET. We get quite a few entries in that class and just about everyone is a pretty good driver. All I do is race myself, try to compete with my own times, and then before long you're at the head of the pack:thumbsup:. It'll be fun. Awesome news on the battery too.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats if they dont change the way the track handels too much:thumbsup:Same dirt close to the same setup:thumbsup:


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

The last track setup was sweet for the Slash. I don't care if they change it or not. The Slash is either easy or somewhat hard to race compared to other vehicles. I took to the way it handled right away. On the other hand, Jamie (who was my Ironman partner and only races nitro) had a HARD time getting it around the track and gained a new found respect for the electric racer's skills. I'm good with my XXX-T but am only about 85-90% pleased with it and I've tried so many things and just can't get it totally dialed in. The Slash, totally pleased. Wouldn't change anything with my setup. Plus, nothing looks cooler on the track than a heat of those bad boys.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

That is true about electrics they are harder to drive:thumbsup: Nitros are a little easier for some reason:thumbsup:


----------

